# V8 RWD VW Fox ?



## bignivanut (Dec 12, 2006)

I've seen some pics and info on the vortex about putting a V8 into a mk2 VW but nothing about into a Fox.
anybody ever attempted/ done it? 
I have a 91 fox coupe that needs some mechanical work but body is sharp except for 1 spot in the LF subframe mount. If I'm going to remove the subframe and repair it, I'm thinking of doing something radical. the back of the foxes sit pretty high anyway, i was thinking I could hide an independant rear diff up underneith, and put a 5.0 GT40 Ford motor in with an Auto or manual trans. 
I already have all the mentioned parts but would love to see somebody else's attempts/success'/failures on this swap if they exist.
any info/tips/links apreciated, thanks in advance..........


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: V8 RWD VW Fox ? (bignivanut)*

I'd say do it! There is much of a following to the foxes


----------



## bignivanut (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: V8 RWD VW Fox ? (206vw)*

I like the placement of the rack in the foxesfor a V8 and trans clearance on the firewall. the rear frame reinforcement can mostly be hidden in the trunk hopefully. got rid of my wagons for that reason. 
we were supposed to be in the new shop by Christmas but its a little ways off yet. the mennonite guys are saving it for real bad weather I think







big door is in, but window openings are just boarded up. I was hoping to get started on it over the holidays, but I guess I will have to drink instead


----------



## 2925 (Dec 11, 2007)

crap man, most fox owners are toooo cheap to do anything but barely keep their cars running, except for a few individuals. 
I think one of the biggest hurdles would be the cramped engine bay space, but if you can fit a whole v8 in there, pix or it didn't happen. 
And please tell me you have this cross posted in the fox forum?


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

bump from the past. Anything come of it, or any pictures?


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

an audi v8 and synchro would be sick!


----------



## Blens (Sep 14, 2010)

ShaggysGTI said:


> an audi v8 and synchro would be sick!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

i was hoping to see a ******* conversion w/ ford 302 swapped.


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

If you search some of the brazilian guys have done rwd swaps. I was never sure what rear ends they used, but they were always straight axles that looked like a 8.8 or 9 inch. Earlier in the year I talked about doing an ABA to a RWD. There is a Toyota kit that mates ABAs to a toyota tranny. On motorgeek.com some of the forums members are working with a company called quick time that is doing a bellhousing to mate a VW motor to a chevy or ford tranny. You may want to look there as well because some of those guys are trying to figure out rear ends. On this forum there was at least one jetta with a 350, but I never knew what rear end he used or saw pics of how it was done. The biggest issue, would be getting a rear end to work. I have heard that a quattro rear end with its shocks will physically bolt up to the shock towers in a fox, but cant say that is true. I also dont think it would hold up to a v8. A 302 would be the easiest v8 to try. If you have fab skills and arent afraid to do a lot of cutting and welding, a fox would be the easiear to try on.


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

the 16v fox i had was a super tight fit... i think you could probably pull off a ford 302 in it but you would have to keep it stickshift and small bellhousing... the AOD big bellhousing automatic would never fit without alot of chop and rebuild of the floorpans.... granted your going to do the transmission tunnel for the driveshaft anyway


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

Mr Roo said:


> If you search some of the brazilian guys have done rwd swaps. I was never sure what rear ends they used, but they were always straight axles that looked like a 8.8 or 9 inch. Earlier in the year I talked about doing an ABA to a RWD. There is a Toyota kit that mates ABAs to a toyota tranny. On motorgeek.com some of the forums members are working with a company called quick time that is doing a bellhousing to mate a VW motor to a chevy or ford tranny. You may want to look there as well because some of those guys are trying to figure out rear ends. On this forum there was at least one jetta with a 350, but I never knew what rear end he used or saw pics of how it was done. The biggest issue, would be getting a rear end to work. I have heard that a quattro rear end with its shocks will physically bolt up to the shock towers in a fox, but cant say that is true. I also dont think it would hold up to a v8. A 302 would be the easiest v8 to try. If you have fab skills and arent afraid to do a lot of cutting and welding, a fox would be the easiear to try on.


I'm familiar with the acme adapter to run a VW engine to a 22r tranny, but what else can you tell me about the company called "quick time" ??? Very curious to know more. about a VW RWD bellhousing.
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

Look over at motorgeek.com and go under the drive line forums. Quicktime has been around awhile and does tranny and bellhousings for a lot of race cars/circle track. A bunch of guys got together and sent some vw stuff to them to see if they could make it RWD. They have a protoype ready and it sounds like they are very close. Last I say they were just working out some small kinks.


----------

